# ANYONE!!!!???



## wednesday (Oct 15, 2008)

has anyone else had a bad experience with lexapro?
i took one (10 mg) friday at 1230
and i still feel really bad side effects
went to the ER
said they couldnt do anything and i have to wait it out
for it to get out of my body
its been almost 6 days now
and im feeling horrible

anyone have any suggestions to what i should do?
i dont want to try another antidepressent
i just want to get this drug out of me
i can deal with my anxiety by myself


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Wednesady,

In regards to medication etc, it is difficult for anyone to advise on here as a) we don't have the qualifications to do so and b) when it comes to medication it effecs everyone differently.

What I will suggest for you lovely is that if you can ( I know side effects are horrible) try meditate. Sit down in ur room or in a quiet safe place and stare at a cande flame and just breathe in and out nice and slow. I have some meditations that I can send you if you are interested.

It WILL leave your body but time and patience is a must.

Sorry you are going through a bad time, hope you get better soon

Robs


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Lexapro has a half life of 27-32 hours. That means that the drug will be fully out of your body in about 160 hours.

As for other drugs you could try to help you clonazepam has helped alot of people including me. In fact it has put my dp/dr and brain fog into full remission for almost 3 years now. It could be worth a try and clonazepam like all benzodiazepines are easy on the mind and body and overall are pretty agreable drugs.

What did the lexapro do to you anyway? If it caused a panic attack a shot of lorazepam or valium would have calmed you down.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Its good to see you back in this section CN,it needs you. :!:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I was thinking the same though I never knew his name, just always envied that he got the name "comfortably numb" cuz i wanted to start using it but found out it was taken. :evil:


----------



## wednesday (Oct 15, 2008)

whats lorazepam or valium???


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Lorazepam (also known by its brand name Ativan or Temesta) is a benzodiazepine just like previously mentioned Clonazepam. Diazepam is aswell and i believe it is Valium. Benzodiazepines are anti-anxiety among other things, generally making you feel awwwwwright. Do not mistake them for antidepressants, those are different.

Hope you get some benzo for your anxiety.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

hmm, havent had any problems with it, i've taken basc every ssri but that, maybe ur allergic to it, i wouldnt take it if it makes u feel bad, but it also could be asymptomatic.


----------



## wednesday (Oct 15, 2008)

whats asymptomatic


----------



## stephanie3 (Nov 5, 2008)

i had a really bad experience with lexapro also!! i first took it about 4 yrs ago only a couple of times and stopped because i was fine without it but this summer i was really bad with my anxiety and dr and my neuro perscribed it to me and this time when i took it it sent me almost immediately into one of the worst panis attacks i've ever had!!

oh ya, if you had a bad experience with lex i would definately not take celexa!! my neuro gave me that one too but failed to tell me that lex and celexa are alomst the same drug lol ya needless to say i had a very bad experience with that one too


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I also had a bad experience with Lexapro. Gave me incredible anxiety, made me grind my teeth and I felt like I had lockjaw all the time. Insomnia. It was terrible. I was switched to Zoloft and that helped me.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Have to find what works for you.

I'm on Lexapro (actually Cipralex but I believe they are identical) right now and haven't really had any bothersome side effects. My dreams have been very vivid, and it's weird that you say that about lockjaw because my jaw feels like it wants to clench. However - I get that jaw thing with a ton of medication (like cold medication, etc.) so I don't let it bother me.

However a few years back when I took one pill of Celexa (which is very similar) and hit the roof with panic attacks lasting the next few days. Unbelievable side effects - When I closed my eyes I saw stars racing by me, my thoughts wouldn't stop racing, etc.

You'll just have to try a few different things to see what works for you. Keep in mind also that expectations come into play. If you are like me and worry to death about taking pills, you might spur a panic attack just from worrying about the drug. For Lexapro I took a Benzo at the same time as the Lexapro to keep me calm for the first couple days. Worked like a charm.


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

> For Lexapro I took a Benzo at the same time as the Lexapro to keep me calm for the first couple days. Worked like a charm.


I like that suggestion a lot for people who are afraid of taking meds. That's a great idea!


----------

